# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  !×یکبار واسه همیشه ثابت میکنم که میشه×!

## tataloo

سلام خدمت همگی!من نظام قدیم تجربی بودم و کنکور 93 اولین کنکوری بودم که شرکت کردم!خلاصه که دیگه دانشگاه نرفتیم و بعد از چندین ساتل دوری از درس تصمیم گرفتم که بیام کنکور تجربی نظام جدیدو شرکت کنم!و اینجا میخام از صفر مطلق واقعا این صفری که میگم فک کنم منفی صد باشه :Yahoo (4): خلاصه این آپارتمانو دیواراشو میخایم بچینم بریم بالا و یه استارت قوی بزنم و اول مهر تبدیل به ویلاش کنم! :Yahoo (4): خطاب به کسایی که میگن نمیشه و....بنظر من همه چیز شدنیه ولی بستگی به ادمش داره یکی بکوب میشینه میخونه قبول میشه تو این مدت یکی هم بیخیال میشه میزاره سال بعد چه بسا سال بعدش هم میشه مثل امسالش!خلاصه که من شروع میکنم تو این مدت باقی مونده تا کنکور هدفمم قبولی پرستاری هست!حالا فرقی نداره چه دولتی چه ازاد دورترین نقطه ایران!من از صفر الان شروع میکنم و ثابت میکنم اینجا که میشه تو دو ماه پرستاری اورد تا درس عبرتی بشه واسه ایندگان که میشه تو دوماه پرستاری اورد و تلنگری بشه واسه بقیه که اگه یسال رو میخوندن چه بسا میتونستن پزشکی بیارن!
پیش به سوی پرستاری و اول مهر بریم دانشگاه!هر کی میخاد از الان بکوب بخونه وهم دانشگاهی بشیم بیاد اعلام کنه سوار قطار شه ظرفیت نامحدوده با سرعت نور میخایم بریم برسیم به هدف!هر که دارد هوس بخیه زدن بسم الله :Yahoo (4): 
دوستانی که سال 92 یا 93 یا 94 اولین کنکورشون بوده و میخان دوباره کنکور بدن اینجا اعلام کنن بشناسیم همو

----------


## tataloo

خب دوستان برنامه من یکم انتحاریه وبه هیچ کس توصیه نمیکنم این مدلی درس بخونه من یه بمب وصل کردم به خودم حالا یا تهش خودمو منفجر میکنه یا من کنکورو منفجر میکنم! :Yahoo (3): تا 12 اردیبهشت دینی رو تموم میکنم بعدش میرم سراغ عربی هدفم اینه هر یه هفته یه درس عمومیو تموم کنم تا برسم به اختصاصی.بریم ببینیم چی پیش میاد  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## tataloo

افشین مقتدا 2 وارد انجمن شده!منو دست کم نگیر!یه نفر اومده اینجا تا تمام معادلات کنکورو به هم بزنه! :Y (604):

----------


## Javad1376

حاجی ملت تو دو ماه پزشکی قبول میشن بعد تو فک میکنی پرستاری قبول شدن کار شاخیه؟

----------


## Ham1

> حاجی ملت تو دو ماه پزشکی قبول میشن بعد تو فک میکنی پرستاری قبول شدن کار شاخیه؟


به نظر شما تو دوماه پزشکی اونم با پایه صفر مطلق یکم خیالی نیست؟
حالا باز پرستاری میشه ولی پزشکی...
با این حال امیدوارم همه موفق باشن

----------


## tataloo

> حاجی ملت تو دو ماه پزشکی قبول میشن بعد تو فک میکنی پرستاری قبول شدن کار شاخیه؟


اومدی یه حرفی رو هوا زدی فک کردی همه چی مث آب خوردنه!نه از این خبرا نیس جو گرفته تو رو نمیفهمی داری چی میگی!کسی که میگه تو دوماه میشه پزشکی قبول شد هیچی حالیش نیس همچین ادمی رتبش از صد هزار هم بیشتر میشه چون تو خیال احمقانه ی خودش فک میکنه تو یکی دو ماه میتونه پزشکی بیاره میره سر جلسه بعد اینکه نتایج اومد میبینه هحتی مجاز نشده!من مث تو جو گیر نیستم واسه من پرستاری قبول شدن با پایه صفر مطلق کار شاخیه تو که ادعات گوش فلک رو پر کرده بشین بخون ببینم چطور میتونی تو دو ماه پزشکی بیاری!حالا وقتی نتیجه ها اومد بهت میگم تویی که یسال داشتی میخوندی همون پرستاریشم نتونستی قبول شی چون فقط ادعا داری و یه طبل توخالی بیش نیستی!

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط tataloo


خب دوستان برنامه من یکم انتحاریه وبه هیچ کس توصیه نمیکنم این مدلی درس بخونه من یه بمب وصل کردم به خودم حالا یا تهش خودمو منفجر میکنه یا من کنکورو منفجر میکنم!تا 12 اردیبهشت دینی رو تموم میکنم بعدش میرم سراغ عربی هدفم اینه هر یه هفته یه درس عمومیو تموم کنم تا برسم به اختصاصی.بریم ببینیم چی پیش میاد 


 معلومه که نباید برنامه رو به کسی پیشنهاد کنی . مگه کنکور 6 ماه دیگست که شما هر هفته میخوای یه کتاب جمع کنید؟  نباید که از زیست و شیمی غافل شد . شما 4 تا درس عمومی داری یعنی میخوای یک ماه وقت بزاری تا اینا تموم شن؟ پس بقیه چی .. اشتباهه . زبان که با یه هفته جمع نمیشه . تقریبا هر روز باید براش وقت بزاری . همه درسا رو باید موازی با هم پیش ببرین . بقچه ای یا هرمی خوندن به درد کسی میخوره که مسلطه . کسی که نخونده زیاد داره بهتره از روش شناور استفاده کنه . تنوع درس حداقل 4 درس و سعی کنید داشته باشین .*

----------


## Django

*البته ممکنه ترم جدید با کمی تاخیر و از اواسط مهر شروع بشه*

----------


## maryam6

*​داداش دیگه جواب نده خیلی جدی برو بشین سر درسات بذار موفقیتت سروصدا کنه*

----------


## Mr_ES

تو با این برنامه خیلی خیلی اشتباه و امید مسخره ای که داری پرستاری که هیچ، مجاز به انتخاب رشته سراسری هم نمیشی. امید کشنده است و مثل بد بختا برنامه نریز ،پیوستگی توی دروس عمومی مهمترین بخش درس خوندنه، یعنی هر روز تمام دروس عمومی رو بخونی،میدونم بعد چند روز درس نمیخونی و الان هم منو ریپ میزنی که نه من شاخم و فلان و از این بولشت های ریز ولی هر وقت بدون امید درس خوندی موفق میشی ،امید کشنده است.

----------


## tataloo

> * معلومه که نباید برنامه رو به کسی پیشنهاد کنی . مگه کنکور 6 ماه دیگست که شما هر هفته میخوای یه کتاب جمع کنید؟  نباید که از زیست و شیمی غافل شد . شما 4 تا درس عمومی داری یعنی میخوای یک ماه وقت بزاری تا اینا تموم شن؟ پس بقیه چی .. اشتباهه . زبان که با یه هفته جمع نمیشه . تقریبا هر روز باید براش وقت بزاری . همه درسا رو باید موازی با هم پیش ببرین . بقچه ای یا هرمی خوندن به درد کسی میخوره که مسلطه . کسی که نخونده زیاد داره بهتره از روش شناور استفاده کنه . تنوع درس حداقل 4 درس و سعی کنید داشته باشین .*


این روشو شاید چون کسی تاحالا نرفته بنظر اشتباه میاد.من خودم وقتی میشینم پای یه مبحث مثلا مثلثات باید وقت بزارم بشینم همشو یه جا بخونم تا تموم شه باشه یه روز طول بکشه اینطوری بهتر یاد میگیرم تا بیخام روزی یه ساعت واسش وقت بزارم.البته با شما موافقم باید زیست و شیمی رو هر روز توی برنامم بزارم چون این دو تا درس در واقع تعیین میکنه قبولی توی هر رشته ای رو.به هر حال من تا 10 اردیبهشت میشینم دینی رو تموم میکنم تا این سد مسخره رو از جلوم بردارم چون از دینی خوشم نمیاد بعد یک برنامه ی معقولانه تر میریزم و سعی میکنم هر روز دو درس عمومی و دو تا اختصاصی بخونم روز بعدش هم دو تا عمومی و اختصاصی دیگه البته زیست و شیمیو باید هر روز بزارم تو برنامم اینجوری بنظرم بهتر باشه

----------


## B3hism

جان برادر
فقط یه پیشنهاد کوچیک دارم برات .
همین الان با این سایت و هر چیز و هرکسی که قراره براش توضیحی بدی راجع‌به تصمیمت خداحافظی کن .
لطفا فقط انجامش بده .

----------


## tataloo

> تو با این برنامه خیلی خیلی اشتباه و امید مسخره ای که داری پرستاری که هیچ، مجاز به انتخاب رشته سراسری هم نمیشی. امید کشنده است و مثل بد بختا برنامه نریز ،پیوستگی توی دروس عمومی مهمترین بخش درس خوندنه، یعنی هر روز تمام دروس عمومی رو بخونی،میدونم بعد چند روز درس نمیخونی و الان هم منو ریپ میزنی که نه من شاخم و فلان و از این بولشت های ریز ولی هر وقت بدون امید درس خوندی موفق میشی ،امید کشنده است.


ادم با امید زنده هس و ادمی که بدون امید درس میخونه یعنی از همین الان خودشو باخته امید زیادی هم البته خوب نیس ولی باید یه امیدی به موفقیتت داشته باشی تا براش تلاش کنی.کسی که امید و هدف و انگیزه ای نداره خود به خود بیخیال همه چی میشه.من نگفتم هر روز عمومیا رو بخونم گفتم هر یه هفته یه درس عمومی رو ببندم و بعدشم هر شب مرور بزارم براش.میگم این روش شاید چون کسی نرفته بنظر اشتباه میاد ما باید یاد بگیریم بعضی وقتا خلاف جهت اب شنا کنیم تا به مقصد برسیم.
ضمنا شما به جای اینکه اینجوری در مقابل من جبهه بگیری بهتر نبود بیای یه راه حل  بدی و یه گره از مشکلی باز کنی به جای اینکه یه گره هم به مشکلات اضافه  کنی؟! :Yahoo (110):

----------


## tataloo

> *​داداش دیگه جواب نده خیلی جدی برو بشین سر درسات بذار موفقیتت سروصدا کنه*


درسته بنظرم هر چی ادم چراغ خاموش پیش بره واسه خودش بهتره.این انجمنم جز وقت تلف کردن و اینا هیچ نفعی واسه ادم نداره

----------


## tataloo

> جان برادر
> فقط یه پیشنهاد کوچیک دارم برات .
> همین الان با این سایت و هر چیز و هرکسی که قراره براش توضیحی بدی راجع‌به تصمیمت خداحافظی کن .
> لطفا فقط انجامش بده .


درسته واقعا بنظرم اصلا اشتباهه حتی کسی بدونه ادم میخاد کنکور بده.باید ادم بشینه بخونه یهو موفقیتش مث بمب منفجر شه و سر و صدا کنه اونوقته که قیافه ی خیلیا دیدنیه.ماه پشت ابر نمیمونه زمان خیلی چیزا رو ثابت میکنه.منم یه برنامه درست بریزم واسه خودم دیگه با حواشی دافظی میکنم

----------


## heavymakeup

> سلام خدمت همگی!من نظام قدیم تجربی بودم و کنکور 93 اولین کنکوری بودم که شرکت کردم!خلاصه که دیگه دانشگاه نرفتیم و بعد از چندین ساتل دوری از درس تصمیم گرفتم که بیام کنکور تجربی نظام جدیدو شرکت کنم!و اینجا میخام از صفر مطلق واقعا این صفری که میگم فک کنم منفی صد باشهخلاصه این آپارتمانو دیواراشو میخایم بچینم بریم بالا و یه استارت قوی بزنم و اول مهر تبدیل به ویلاش کنم!خطاب به کسایی که میگن نمیشه و....بنظر من همه چیز شدنیه ولی بستگی به ادمش داره یکی بکوب میشینه میخونه قبول میشه تو این مدت یکی هم بیخیال میشه میزاره سال بعد چه بسا سال بعدش هم میشه مثل امسالش!خلاصه که من شروع میکنم تو این مدت باقی مونده تا کنکور هدفمم قبولی پرستاری هست!حالا فرقی نداره چه دولتی چه ازاد دورترین نقطه ایران!من از صفر الان شروع میکنم و ثابت میکنم اینجا که میشه تو دو ماه پرستاری اورد تا درس عبرتی بشه واسه ایندگان که میشه تو دوماه پرستاری اورد و تلنگری بشه واسه بقیه که اگه یسال رو میخوندن چه بسا میتونستن پزشکی بیارن!
> پیش به سوی پرستاری و اول مهر بریم دانشگاه!هر کی میخاد از الان بکوب بخونه وهم دانشگاهی بشیم بیاد اعلام کنه سوار قطار شه ظرفیت نامحدوده با سرعت نور میخایم بریم برسیم به هدف!هر که دارد هوس بخیه زدن بسم الله
> دوستانی که سال 92 یا 93 یا 94 اولین کنکورشون بوده و میخان دوباره کنکور بدن اینجا اعلام کنن بشناسیم همو


انگیزه ی فوق العاده ای داری که میتونه تلاشه کم نظیری رو هم رقم بزنه
اگر کمی روی برنامه ریزی هم تمرکز کنی
هدفی که دوس داری رو بهش میرسی

----------


## Sh. Gg

کاملا موافقم

----------


## این منم

منم هستم منتهی من کنکوراولم96بوده..ریاضی فیزیک دیربازدهه یادتون باشه

----------


## Fatma.Seyed

سلام خدا قوت منم دارم با این برنامه پیش میرم راستش اصلا جرات نمیکنم ب کسی بگم چون میدونم که فوری میگن شدنی نیس اما ب نظر من شدنیه بعد اینکه هر درس عمومی تمام شد از اون ب بعد 45 دقیقه در روز فقط صرف زدن تست ب صورت آزمونی میکنم و اینجوری هم تسلط میره بالا هم چیزی فراموش نمیشه  اما غیر ممکن نیس فقط باید تسلیم نشد فقط باید تا آخر بهش عمل کرد مثله همه برنامه ها امیدوارم موفق بشیم

----------


## tataloo

مخاطب خاصی که اومدی گفتی نمیشه و هر هر زدی زیر خنده من تو 5 روز کل دینین دهم و یازدهم و دینی دوازدهم تا درس 7 رو خوندم با اینکه چن سال از درس دور بودم .ادم بخاد واقعا کاری کنه همه زور و تلاششو میکنه منم هدفم تموم کردن دینی بود که البته میخام برناممو تغییر بدم دیگه و فعلا بیخیال دینی شم و هر روز زیست و شیمی رو ثابت بزارم تو برنامم زیست 4 ساعت شیمی 3 ساعت هر روز و یه ساعت و نیم ادبیات و یه ساعت و نیم دینی و دو ساعت هم ریاضی از اونور فرداش دوباره 4 ساعت زیست و 3 ساعت شیمی که ثابته و یه ساعت و نیم دینی و یه ساعت و نیم زبان انگلیسی و دو ساعت  فیزیک.در کل اون دینی هم که خوندم فقط میخاستم ثابت کنم بخاد ادم کاری کنه میتونه همون دینی که تو یساله درگیرشی هنوز نتونستی بخونی تموم شه من تو پنج روز خوندمش!اینکه تو نمیتونی یکاری کنی دلیل بر این نمیشه که بقیه هم نتونن و تو بیای هرهر بخندی و بقیه  رو مسخره کنی!
ضمنا واقعا همین کارا رو کردین ایران اینقدر عقب مونده شده  چون که مشتی ادم حسود ریختن توش که منطقشون اینه چون خودشون تو زندگیشون به جایی نرسیدن چشم دیدن موفقیت بقیه رو هم ندارن بنظر من واقعا هر توضیحی اضافه هس این مردم بدتر چشمشون شوره و و هر کاری کنی بازم تعداد ادمایی که منتظرن تو بخوری زمین و بهت بخندن خیلی بیشتر از اونایی هس که میخان موفقیتتو ببینن که همونام انگشت شماره و اصلا نیس حتی قوم و خویش و دوست و اشنا این دوره دیگه به ادم رحم نمیکنن همه منتظرن تو یه جا شکست بخوری به ریشت بخندن!خلاصه که من اومدم اینجا و استارتو زدم دیگه هم نمیام چون این انجمن هیچی توش نیس میخاستم گزارش بدم بیخیال شدم چون یه سری ادم حسود توشن که نمیخان ببینن ادم به جایی رسیده!
مردمان بی عشق کبوترا رو پر دادن   مردمان بی عشق حتی رحم نمیکنن به پروانم من دوباره بی حس با این که کلی درد دارم
خدافظ تا روز موعود که کارنامه قبولیمو بیام بکوبم تو چشم همه اونایی که به این روزا خندیدن.!تو دوماه کاریو میکنم که خیلیا تو یسال نتونستن بکنن حالا بشین و تماشا کن!

----------

